# Exterior Fiberglass Bubble Is



## mlight357ma-pa50ishcampers (Mar 17, 2005)

Anyone,

We bought our Sinney in April 05. The fiberglass appears to be seporating from the unit. Lools like a circular bubble about the size of a hand. This is located above the couch window on the slideout. Was not like this new, but started small and is getting larger. Anyone else with this defect???

Overall we love our trailor but have had too many minor problems. The main one is the poor service at our RV Dealor. Because we are on their seasonal, they keep putting off doing the repairs because they are short staffed. However I put up with it because we are not set up to pull yet.

Hope to here from someone...Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

call outback customer service -- they will give you a list of all the authorized service providers in your area -- my service center does not sell outbacks but they repair them


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Do you have any pictures? There was a problem a while back where the decal on the front had a bad adhesive and it reacted with the fiberglass causing it to bubble and seperate. Keystone was real good about replacing the cap. Several, including mine, were replaced. I would contact Keystone, but be sure and send some pics along. My experience is that Keystone is real good to work with and they do want you satisfied.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I have a similar problem with my 28rsds. It is on the front, and as you said it wasn't there when I purchased it, but appeared 3 - 4 months later. It is about 5" in diameter, but has not grown in the last 3 months. Figure I'll wait till the end of the season and then bring it in for everything to get fixed.

I haven't talked to the dealer or anything about it yet, so not sure what the cause is.

Let me know if you find out anything.

Ron


----------



## mlight357ma-pa50ishcampers (Mar 17, 2005)

Appreciate your response. Will ck with Keystone CS.



mlight357ma-pa50ishcampers said:


> Anyone,
> 
> We bought our Sinney in April 05. The fiberglass appears to be seporating from the unit. Lools like a circular bubble about the size of a hand. This is located above the couch window on the slideout. Was not like this new, but started small and is getting larger. Anyone else with this defect???
> 
> ...


----------



## mlight357ma-pa50ishcampers (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou for the advice. I will try taking a picture and get it to Keystone



Ghosty said:


> call outback customer service -- they will give you a list of all the authorized service providers in your area -- my service center does not sell outbacks but they repair them
> [snapback]52862[/snapback]​


----------



## mlight357ma-pa50ishcampers (Mar 17, 2005)

Ron, Appreciate your response. Will let you know what my dealer says as he is looking at it on 9/12. Thanks, Steve



Parker Outbacker said:


> I have a similar problem with my 28rsds. It is on the front, and as you said it wasn't there when I purchased it, but appeared 3 - 4 months later. It is about 5" in diameter, but has not grown in the last 3 months. Figure I'll wait till the end of the season and then bring it in for everything to get fixed.
> 
> I haven't talked to the dealer or anything about it yet, so not sure what the cause is.
> 
> ...


----------

